# hmmm weird things happened



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

Suddenly my micro card reader "got detached or something like that" in the middle of FreeBSD upgrade....
Now I can't write kernel to it, I can't `$ ls /`

This is going to be interesting morning.


```
$ killasmurf86 $ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 #0: Fri Nov 13 16:14:51 EET 2009
    killasmurf86@killasmurf86.pc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ANTIGENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (3060.52-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf41  Stepping = 1
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x441d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,CNXT-ID,xTPR>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2684354560 (2560 MB)
avail memory = 2616700928 (2495 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <IntelR AWRDACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <IntelR AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 9fef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82865 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xf1000000-0xf100ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf1010000-0xf101ffff at device 0.1 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0xbc00-0xbc1f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x003a
usbus0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0xb000-0xb01f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> port 0xb400-0xb41f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> port 0xb800-0xb81f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2100000-0xf21003ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xf2000000-0xf20000ff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:50:8d:e7:8d:d7
rl0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel ICH5 SATA150 controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xc400-0xc403,0xc800-0xc807,0xcc00-0xcc03,0xd000-0xd00f irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> port 0xd800-0xd8ff,0xdc00-0xdc3f mem 0xf2101000-0xf21011ff,0xf2102000-0xf21020ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC658 AC97 Codec>
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xccfff,0xd0000-0xd7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default on i386 -- to enable,
            add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version 13
ZFS storage pool version 13
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
ad0: 152627MB <SAMSUNG SP1604N TM100-30> at ata0-master UDMA33
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-3540A/1.01> at ata1-master UDMA33
ad4: 238475MB <WDC WD2500KS-00MJB0 02.01C03> at ata2-master SATA150
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM_ELI: Device ad0.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-CBC 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
GEOM_ELI: Device ad4.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-CBC 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <SDMMC MA8125> at usbus4
umass0: <SDMMC MA8125 USB 20 SD MMC M2 READER, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.01, addr 2> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x15ca> at usbus0
ums0: <vendor 0x15ca USB Optical Wheel Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/13.12, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
Trying to mount root from zfs:a/root
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB 2.0 SD MMC Reader \\001\\000\\000?> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1876MB (3842048 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 239C)
rl0: link state changed to UP
drm0: <ATI Radeon AR 9600 XT> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xc0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R300 Microcode
info: [drm] Num pipes: 1
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
ugen4.2: <SDMMC MA8125> at usbus4 (disconnected)
umass0: at uhub4, port 4, addr 2 (disconnected)
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Invalidating pack
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1666138112, length=14336)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541914624, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1666138112, length=14336)]error = 6
...
...
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541914624, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541931008, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541947392, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541963776, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1734328320, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1734344704, length=16384)]error = 6
...
...
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=114688, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=1541652480, length=16384)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=6144000, length=2048)]error = 6
rl0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2009)

Try booting to single user mode.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't I deleted kernel.
I'm just burned FreeBSD dvd, now working in fixit mode


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I can't I deleted kernel.


Why?

If it croaked during updating try booting /boot/kernel.old/kernel.

Choose 6 in the menu: Escape to bootloader


```
unload
load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
boot -s
```

That will boot the replaced kernel. After that you should be able to continue installing the new kernel.

Before updating it might be wise to make another copy of the old kernel:
`#  cp -R /boot/kernel.old /boot/kernel.orig`
That way, if the new kernel screws up you can always boot .orig.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope, it won't work for me.
I have fully encrypted HDD's and I boot from flash 

anyway I's fixed already
I type this text from my

```
FreeBSD killasmurf86.pc 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #1: Mon Nov 23 09:47:51 EET 2009
killasmurf86@killasmurf86.pc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ANTIGENERIC  i386
```
box 

EDIT:
Also FS on flash was corrupted....
and I couldn't even `$ ls /dev` as well, it just froze


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

8.0-RELEASE? Playing with newvers?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what do you mean.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

I was unaware of RELEASE being available until I saw another post. The source tree (@now) still has PRERELEASE in newvers.sh.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I was unaware of RELEASE being available until I saw another post. The source tree (@now) still has PRERELEASE in newvers.sh.



same story until I saw
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=50524
Couldn't believe my eyes


----------

